# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  IQ : paramtrage de CPU/engine

## tibal

Bonsoir,

N'ayant rien trouv sur le Net, et ne connaissant ce produit due de nom, je souhaite savoir si le nombre de CPU/Engine est paramtrable sur IQ comme il l'est sur ASE ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## tibal

J'ai eu la rponse, et c'est non, ou du moins pas paramtrable sur IQ.

----------

